# Where to buy Xenon headlight bulb DS2?



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just pick up a set of OEM HID highlights for my gti and is looking to replace the bulbs.
Any recommendation as to where to get a set of Xenon headlight bulb DS2 4300K White online?
I checked on Ebay, but don't really trust the quality of it. Too many aftermarkets on there.
Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe you can find quality bulbs there, just take the numbers and MFG info off yours and search ebay with it.
make a perfect match. I did once, paid 50$ for a new set of HID bulbs delivered, exactly like the ones that came with the lights from the factory new...


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_Maybe you can find quality bulbs there, just take the numbers and MFG info off yours and search ebay with it.
make a perfect match. I did once, paid 50$ for a new set of HID bulbs delivered, exactly like the ones that came with the lights from the factory new...

Thanks bro. Probably going to do a bit more research on ebay.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (.:3513)*

All i can say is stay away from DCT. Lol.
The ones you see on E-bay are mostly low quality stuff. There are a few that are quality, but most of thoes are being sold from privet sellers and are used.
Good Luck! 
kroutbrner (BRV)


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (kroutbrner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kroutbrner* »_All i can say is stay away from DCT. Lol.
The ones you see on E-bay are mostly low quality stuff. There are a few that are quality, but most of thoes are being sold from privet sellers and are used.
Good Luck! 
kroutbrner (BRV)

That's what I figure too. Most of them are low quality.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (.:3513)*

TheRetrofitSource.com will have all you need for HID/projector setups.
Cheaper bulbs will run hot and can ruin the reflector bowl.


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (.:3513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_
That's what I figure too. Most of them are low quality.









If you buy original OSRAM bulbs, with the same exact specs as yours, why would that be low quality?


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*

ORIGINAL OSRAM XENARC D2S 66240


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_
If you buy original OSRAM bulbs, with the same exact specs as yours, why would that be low quality?


I wasn't referring to Osram bulbs as low quality. I was referring to all the other aftermarkets brand on ebay.
Thanks for the pictures tho and your feedback tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (.:3513)*

o i c... Sorry
That store stamped on the pic sells them for 125$ delivered on ebay, which I think is expensive, but...?


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*

I wonder which is better the OSRAM that come in the OEM HID's. or Philips 85122+ D2S...? 
The latter! 85122*+* has 300 more lumens than regular 85122, and 85122 is suppose to be more like Osram, I believe.
Osram - 3200/4100k
85122 - 3200/4200k
85122+ - stays at 4200K for most of its useful life 
while the 85122 will become more white during its life. 
This is called color shift.

Did you pick up bulbs yet?

_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 11:31 AM 2-20-2010_


_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 11:35 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bolan Vdub* »_I wonder which is better the OSRAM that come in the OEM HID's. or Philips 85122+ D2S...? 


I was thinking the same thing.
I haven't purchase my bulbs yet. I think I'm going to get the Phillips 85122+.


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

as said above theretrofitsource.com has what you need, forget ebay junk


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (.:3513)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:3513* »_
I think I'm going to get the Phillips 85122+.


Best choice!!! 
They are less likely to color shift, which (+) indicates.
Edit:
BUT, these now stump me...
_*Philips CrystalVision 5,000K *
*The whitest, most brilliant Xenon HID*
Philips CrystalVision 5000ºK is the whitest, most brilliant Xenon HID bulb available. Original equipment HID bulbs reach a color temperature of 4,000ºK, but CrystalVision takes HID performance all the way to 5,000ºK, for a brilliant white light that’s closer to daylight than any other bulb.
Whiter light means better peripheral vision for increased nighttime driving safety. Philips CrystalVision 5000ºK bulbs are DOT compliant and street legal.

5,000ºK color temperature – 1,000º higher than standard HID
Better peripheral vision – increased safety
*Closer to daylight than any other bulb*
DOT compliant and street legal_ 

Call your local NAPA store, and when you are quoted a price, ask for a better price, not the list price. Get a quote on the two below

Philips 85122+ 
Philips 85122CVS2










_Modified by Bolan Vdub at 12:57 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*

Hmm interesting on Philips 85122CVS2. I'm going to have to take a look into that now.
But I can get the Philips 85122+ and Philips 85122CVS2 at a local NAPA store? I'm going to have to give my local NAPA store a call.
Thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

